# London Guy moving over in 2 weeks



## Dan_London31 (May 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I am taking the plunge and making a move over to Singapore in 2 weeks time. What I was wondering was, how did you all get on with regards to making friends? Leaving friends and family back home is a big deal and i sure as hell do not want to be on my own 24/7, it would be great to meet new people, try new things. Im also into sport, especially rugby and running, I presume there are sports clubs and the like just like over here? 

Oh btw, I'm 31, male, and single, in case people were wondering a bit more about me, lol.

Any advice for a novice expat will be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Daniel


----------



## Abdou (May 22, 2012)

Hi
Honestly speaking, singapore is totally different from england, it may be difficult to make friends everywhere you go, bus, train ....
I think you only can make friends at work, bar, disco .. Where there is a crowd..
Everybody here busy by his/her life.


----------



## Dan_London31 (May 30, 2012)

Abdou said:


> Hi
> Honestly speaking, singapore is totally different from england, it may be difficult to make friends everywhere you go, bus, train ....
> I think you only can make friends at work, bar, disco .. Where there is a crowd..
> Everybody here busy by his/her life.


Hi,

I dont intend on making friends everywhere, I was just wondering what peoples experiences were with making new friends/networking etc etc. I am from London and the busy pace is no different here so I totally get how hard it can be. I am looking to join a rugby club when I get there and look for social groups that I hear meet to do things? (be it sport, drinking and the like).

How have you found it since you went over?

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

Dan, you'll have no problems. Anyone who plays sports has plenty of opportunity to do so (although 3pm on a Saturday afternoon is often filthy stinking hot!), and meeting people is pretty easy. Google will obviously help you, but Tanglin Rugby Club had many expat members if I remember rightly.

I lived in Singapore for 7yrs and meeting people was never a problem, whether it's at bbq's, parties, random bars etc, and let's face it, you'll be in your shorts, with a pint in your hand, either at the beach or in a bar for most of your time in Singapore, and with that lifestyle, it's difficult to be grumpy and unsociable!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Rugby is a great way to meet people.


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

I like to make friends through the social media specially on Facebook. I do not know you will like it or not. But I just love it.


----------



## Ducatiboy (May 22, 2012)

Hi Daniel 

I am in the same situation as you. Moving over to Singapore on 28July with my wife. If you fancy meeting up for a drink then give me a shout. 

I am 30, will be looking for a job when I get out there. Would like to start running too. 

Graham


----------



## little-Dreamz (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey I just moved few months ago, I chatted to people on Singapore Expats forum and met up with them, they are all really nice and a good mixture. Also there are a lot of meetups you can sign up to them online and get emails, search Singapore meetups. Me and my partner are happy to male friends, his a Daniel too  let us know x


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

how are you in Singapore? 

Have you found any friends?


----------



## jayp20 (Jun 14, 2012)

Forums are a good way... google for some Singapore expat forums!


----------

